# Ya get what ya vote for, and sometimes it ain't pretty



## Wry Catcher (Oct 31, 2015)

*Kansas Tax Patches Fail as Tea-Party Experiment Riles Residents*

"Kansas lawmakers in June approved the largest revenue increase in state history thinking they’d closed a $400 million hole created by income-tax cuts Republican Governor Sam Brownback pushed through three years earlier. They hadn’t.

"The state took in $66 million less than expected in the three months ending Sept. 30, and the turmoil is expected to worsen next week when a panel of economists issues its annual projections. They are likely to confirm the need for the Republican-controlled legislature to adjust the budget again because promised benefits from the decrease in taxes still haven’t materialized."

Full story here:  Kansas Tax Patches Fail as Tea-Party Experiment Riles Residents


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 31, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> *Kansas Tax Patches Fail as Tea-Party Experiment Riles Residents*
> 
> "Kansas lawmakers in June approved the largest revenue increase in state history thinking they’d closed a $400 million hole created by income-tax cuts Republican Governor Sam Brownback pushed through three years earlier. They hadn’t.
> 
> ...



Cutting funding to infrastructure and education, yeah that's the ticket, that's thinking ahead. I really don't want America to end up a third world shithole, as a matter of fact I'm kind of an Americanophile. But if you don't get your education shit together that's where you'll be..............

_American 15-year-olds continue to turn in flat results in a test that measures students' proficiency in reading, math and science worldwide, failing to crack the global top 20.

The Program for International Student Assessment, or PISA, collects test results from 65 countries for its rankings, which come out every three years. The latest results, from 2012, show that U.S. students ranked below average in math among the world's most-developed countries. They were close to average in science and reading.

"In mathematics, 29 nations and other jurisdictions outperformed the United States by a statistically significant margin, up from 23 three years ago," reportsEducation Week. "In science, 22 education systems scored above the U.S. average, up from 18 in 2009."
_
*AND*

*According to the research firm IPSOS Mori, the United States ranks second out of fourteen countries in general ignorance about social statistics such as teen pregnancy, unemployment rates, and voting patterns. Italy is the most ignorant of the fourteen countries.
*
Come on, I know you're better than this. Where are those "better angels of your nature"? Fuck, if you have to start paying college tuition for everybody's children to stop the slide you better do it. Desperate times call for desperate measures. Stop screwing around with this trickle down crap, you know what they say about doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Our middle class is pulling ahead of yours and you used to be the model for the world. The only exceptionalism a lot of the world sees when looking at you now is exceptionally arrogant exceptionally self-centered self-hyping know-nothings. Damn, I bet most of you don't even know the history of your Know-Nothing party. (I think you understand which half of the American populace most concerns us) Oh well, you still make damn good movies.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 31, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *Kansas Tax Patches Fail as Tea-Party Experiment Riles Residents*
> ...


This is among the more moronic, if elaborate, failed attempts to deflect.

The thread topic is the fact that conservative fiscal dogma is a failure.

That you don't want to address the thread topic is understandable, however.


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 31, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Deflect? My reply was a full on assault against trickle down, "Conservative fiscal dogma" in a nutshell, pure Chicago School supply side theory. Kansas had to cut educational funding - that's like economic suicide as far as I'm concerned. What do you think I was ranting against? Didn't my mention of the plight of your middle class give you a hint? And cutting infrastructure funding is "Conservative fiscal dogma" 101. Cutting taxes to stimulate in their situation is like putting a pillow over the patients face to resuscitate. I guess I could have been clearer but I'm not sure how, it's as clear as a clear blue sky to me. Try a good night's sleep and call me in the morning.

P.S. And why wouldn't I want to address the thread topic, why would I reply if I didn't want to? One of us is very confused, I'll give you a hint, it isn't me.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> *Kansas Tax Patches Fail as Tea-Party Experiment Riles Residents*
> 
> "Kansas lawmakers in June approved the largest revenue increase in state history thinking they’d closed a $400 million hole created by income-tax cuts Republican Governor Sam Brownback pushed through three years earlier. They hadn’t.
> 
> ...


Shortfall of 0.4% of the state budget? Horrors!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 31, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *Kansas Tax Patches Fail as Tea-Party Experiment Riles Residents*
> ...


It's not the spending levels, it's the curriculum. We graduate kids that can barely read, can't add a column of numbers without an electronic device, know next to nothing about our founding documents but know Martin Luther King's biography by heart and think Heather having two mommies is normal.
They can tell you when SCOTUS decided Roe v Wade. but damned few could tell you the year and city that Congress first met in.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 31, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Poor Ernie, his effort to minimize the total failure of the Kansas Kerfuffle and denial that the dogma he and other _conservatives_ hold dear has created cognitive dissonance in the lad.

Q.  Is it possible that he and others like him can learn from failure?

A.  Not likely, they voted twice for Bush II.


----------



## my2¢ (Nov 7, 2015)

I didn't learn much from article, that revenues fell below *projections* doesn't tell me much.  I prefer looking at real numbers and from what I see September income tax revenues gained $9.2 million in 2014 and that gain held and was increased by another $2.3 million in 2015. 

The article should have presented the numbers to accurately paint the picture.  I still can't say I know enough to pass judgment on what's happening in Kansas, I simply resist the article doing so for me.

September 2015 compared to September 2014:

Corporate income tax revenue up 12.69% (gain of $1.6 million)
Individual income tax revenue up 8.10% (gain of $0.7 million)
http://www.ksrevenue.org/pdf/taxesfees/09-15TaxesFees.pdf
 September 2014 compared to September 2013:

Corporate income tax revenue up 95.94% (gain of $6.2 million)
Individual income tax revenue down 24 70% (loss of $3.0 million)
http://www.ksrevenue.org/pdf/taxesfees/09-14TaxesFees.pdf
 
I sure wouldn't mind at all my boss handing me that sort of a raise.


----------

